# Frage Wasserkühlung



## pocpga (23. Mai 2018)

*Frage Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, 

ich habe seit letzten Juli eine WaKü, genaugenommen die: EK Water Blocks Wakü-Set EK-KIT X360. 

Seit dem letzten BIOS-Update (fiel mir auf) springt die Pumpe beim Hochfahren nur noch unregelmäßig mit an. 

Ich muss den PC erst wieder ausschalten, dann wieder einschalten ehe die Pumpe anspringt. 
Danach läuft die Pumpe den ganzen Tag, ohne weitere Probleme. 

Der Fehler tritt nur morgens auf, wenn der PC länger ausgeschaltet war. 

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Caseking nimmt die Pumpe nur komplett zurück. Sprich alles was mir geliefert wurde. 

Für einen Ausbau habe ich absolut keine Zeit und keiner in meiner Umgebung (Dorf/Kleinstadt) will/kann mir helfen. 
Ich selbst bin leider handwerklich extremst unbegabt. 

Wenn die Pumpe kaputt wäre, dürfte sie doch überhaupt nicht mehr laufen oder? Oder liegt es vielleicht sogar am BIOS?

Die Problematik setzt mir im Moment ziemlich zu - den PC, den ich habe, nutze ich beruflich für Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitung. Mittlerweile auch keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken. 
Ein Ausfall wäre im Moment eine Katastrophe. 

Gäbe es hier im Forum Menschen, die vielleicht in meiner Nähe wohnen? (Nähe Aue/Sachsen)

Über einen erfahrenen Ratschlag wäre ich sehr erfreut. 

vlg


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Crash-Over (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dass ne DDC ist bei Aquatuning ne neue kaufen fertig


----------



## pocpga (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Zeitdieb13, 

ich habe von dem Link Gebrauch gemacht, vielen Dank. 

@Crash-Over - muss trotzdem eingebaut werden, ich bin leider kein Bastler. Ich kaufte die WaKü, weil ich hörte und las, dass Wasserkühlungen besonders zuverlässig seien. 

Liegt es denn wirklich an der Pumpe? Oder kann es auch ein anderer Fehler sein. 

Auf das WaKü-Set habe ich noch Garantie, zur Not muss ich alles ausbauen und mir paar Tage frei nehmen. 
Dann gehts zurück nach Caseking. Was gravierend schlecht wäre, weil ich dann nicht arbeiten kann.


----------



## Joselman (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Mit dem Bios Update hast du ggf. die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. Schau mal im Bios was da jetzt eingestellt ist. 

Du kannst auch ausprobieren den PWM Stecker der Pumpe vom Mainboard zu tennen. Ich meine dann sollte die Pumpe immer mit voller Leistung laufen. Wird zwar hörbar aber wäre eine Übergangslösung.


----------



## pocpga (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Hi Joselman, 

der PC war gerade offen, PWM Stecker saß, meiner Wahrnehmung nach, etwas lose. Habe ihn richtig angedrückt. Pumpe ging ohne Probleme beim Starten. 
Im Bios war die Pumpe auf PWM gestellt - habs mal auf "auto" gestellt. 
Mal sehen wie es sich die nächsten zwei Tage entwickelt. Bis jetzt läuft alles 1A. 

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe. 

vlg


----------



## pocpga (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Also... Das Problem ist nach einiger Zeit wieder aufgetreten. 

Darüber hinaus kommt noch dazu, dass mir niemand in meiner Region helfen kann (Computershops etc.). 
Offenbar haben die alle keine Ahnung von WakÜs. 

Und Caseking will für den Austausch erst die Wakü bevor die mir eine neue schicken. Das Problem ist die Ausfallzeit (Beruf), habe im Moment eine recht gute Auftragslage und ich glaube immer noch nicht an einen Defekt der Pumpe. 
Sie läuft ja ohne Probleme. Nur früh nach dem Aufstehen und Anschalten des PC's nicht. 
Manchmal erst nach dem dritten Hochfahren oder wenn ich im BIOS bin und die Settings checke. 

Im Bios ist PWM eingestellt, in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht auch drin: "PWM" nutzen. 

Ich bin momentan echt verzweifelt. 

vlg


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Anlaufprobleme mit PUmpen kann es immer wieder geben, das ist nicht sooooo außergewöhnlich. Wenn du dein System nicht auseinanderreißen willst, musst du damit leben, was anderes bleibt dir nicht.

Ein System das so unverzichtbar ist , hätte ich gar nicht mit ner WaKü ausgestattet, schon gar nicht als Nichtbastler. Ein Luftkühler ist ungleich zuverlässiger, da die Summe an Fehlerquellen geringer ist.


----------



## pocpga (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Was heißt wollen, die Zeit ist das Problem im Moment. 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter vom Radiator an dem H_AMP_Fan neben der PWM Steuerung angeschlossen sind. 

Die gehören doch da nicht hin oder? In der Manual ist das nicht eindeutig geklärt. 
Ich habe den PC halt zusammenbauen lassen... 

Was wäre denn eine Lösung gegen die Anlaufschwierigkeiten?
Pumpenaustausch?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

ist egal wo die angeschlossen sind, das sind alles die gleichen Anschlüsse, was wo dran ist, ist total egal 
PWM ist bei der Pumpe richtig, da bekommt sie immer 12V. Wenn es mit PWM und 100% Lüfterkurve nicht immer geht, hat die Pumpe ne Macke. 

Man könnte noch versuchen die Schrauben, die Pumpe mit Deckel verbinde, minimal zu lösen (aufpassen dass es dicht bleibt), manchmal sind die zu stramm angezogen


----------



## pocpga (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage Wasserkühlung*

Dann beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und rufe nächste Woche Caseking mal an - die Wakü ist ein Jahr alt, sollte ja noch Gewährleistung drauf sein, hoffe ich. 

Danke Narbennarr... 

vlg


----------

